# Best way to get bigger legs - thighs and calves?



## Rick189 (Apr 14, 2011)

I'm looking to really bulk up my quads and calves; what exercises are the best to do this?


----------



## kirbyisawesome (Jan 25, 2012)

Sup brah

If you want to start out small, practice the "horse stance". It's practiced in most martial arts and it is typically know as static training. The horse stance is an exercise I do daily for focus and concentration.


----------



## ForeverStallone (Apr 4, 2011)

http://startingstrength.wikia.com/wiki/20_Rep_Squats


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

For calves you can do one-legged calf lifts (don't know the technical name) while holding dumbbells. You might have trouble keeping your balance but it's a good exercise.


----------



## cold fission cure (Aug 31, 2010)

eat lots of protein. especially any that comes from legs (drumsticks, froglegs, shank cuts of beef and lamb) because the meat will already know how to form into leg muscle.


----------



## Famous (Sep 6, 2011)

Cycling, look at Sir Chris Hoys legs


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

cold fission cure said:


> eat lots of protein. especially any that comes from legs (drumsticks, froglegs, shank cuts of beef and lamb) because the meat will already know how to form into leg muscle.


:clap


----------



## calmdown (Feb 13, 2012)

squats - prime mover: (main muscle involved) quads
stiff-legged deadlifts- prime mover: hamstrings 
calf raises - obvious

bodybuilding.com/exercises has video tutorials on loads of different exercises.

If you are going to do squats and stiff-legged deadlifts, read up on proper form and start out very light. They are great exercises for building mass but need to be done with good form for safety.


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

jumping jacks can make your calves more toned


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Swimming drills, box jumps, sprints, (weighted) squats, (weighted) lunges, Food. 

Circuits of leg exercises (if your in the pool, you can do lots of underwater stuff), fifteen reps each, with no rest, three, four, five times a week maybe. But it'll all depend on where you're at. And watch your form with all this stuff, knees don't grow back.

Or you could start getting into shenanigans that require you to run away rapidly, setting fire to peoples porches, peeing into letterboxes, aiming fireworks at pensioners, you know, regular kid stuff!

Keep it fun!

: P


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

^p.s If your living in NZ I'm sure there's tons of rugby players who you could ask about it. They've enormous legs.


----------



## Famous (Sep 6, 2011)

Totally Terrified said:


> Cycling, look at Sir Chris Hoys legs


----------



## bandofoutsider (Jan 5, 2012)

Is there a reason you want huge quads/calves specifically? Everything, hopefully, should be in proportion on your body 

The best types of exercises are compound movements that use a wide range of muscles across your body. For the lower half, squats and deadlifts are second to none. Deadlifts actually require the use of the most motor units out of any single exercise out there. They're also great for strengthening your core and lower back, which are two components that are critical to almost every exercise that you do.

Just be careful when you're first starting out. It can be very easy to hurt yourself with these exercises because of the complexity of the movements and the strain on the joints. Remember, form > weight. Start out light and make sure that your form is down perfectly.


----------



## Rick189 (Apr 14, 2011)

bandofoutsider said:


> Is there a reason you want huge quads/calves specifically? Everything, hopefully, should be in proportion on your body
> 
> The best types of exercises are compound movements that use a wide range of muscles across your body. For the lower half, squats and deadlifts are second to none. Deadlifts actually require the use of the most motor units out of any single exercise out there. They're also great for strengthening your core and lower back, which are two components that are critical to almost every exercise that you do.
> 
> Just be careful when you're first starting out. It can be very easy to hurt yourself with these exercises because of the complexity of the movements and the strain on the joints. Remember, form > weight. Start out light and make sure that your form is down perfectly.


Well I'm already quite hefty on the top, but now that I've started going to the gym I've really started to bulk up the upper body even more; even though my thighs are 26" and calves are 16" I don't want to leave these muscle groups untouched, mainly so everything will be in proportion with each other, since I've noticed a lot of guys just work on their arms and what not, but completely forget about the lower body


----------



## bandofoutsider (Jan 5, 2012)

Yes, lower body is critical. It's half your body! 

Calves are tremendously hard to develop. Just ask Schwarzenegger. The best thing for them is not weighted muscle training, but plyometric training. Box jumps, frog jumps, squat jumps...all of these things to develop the numerous fast-twitch fibers that reside in that muscle.

Do not neglect your hamstrings! I notice that a lot of people worry about the quads but not the hammies. This can be a huge mistake, and lead to injuries down the line. Do squats AND deadlifts, not just one or the other. Balance is the key to life.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

Squats and calf raises.


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

Rick189 said:


> I don't want to leave these muscle groups untouched, mainly so everything will be in proportion with each other


Nicely said, mainly. Working your lower body aside from working your upper body has tons of other benefits than muscle mass in that region, even to the upper part of the body :yes


----------

